# A/D/S Old School goodies (not mine)



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

Amp + sub BNIB.
Very hard to find, crazy price though

A/D/S/ 8 Channel Amp and 12" Subwoofers/ Very Rare | eBay


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm pissed. I want this!!!


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a used 312rs.2 and a P650.2 + PQ40 that I'm going to be selling soon...


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

How much for your PQ40? PM me please.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

iregret said:


> How much for your PQ40? PM me please.


It's my brothers, let me talk to him about it and I'll get back to you.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Alex84 said:


> Amp + sub BNIB.
> Very hard to find, crazy price though
> 
> A/D/S/ 8 Channel Amp and 12" Subwoofers/ Very Rare | eBay


YA! If the title had PX in it I could understand the price!


----------

